# help!! budgie laying eggs from perch and breaking eggs



## mchllgrc

Hi all,

I have a female budgie who is just over a year old now and has recently started mating with the male budgie the last 2 weeks. This is her first clutch. She laid her first egg 2 days ago and I found it on the bottom of the cage - on the tray underneath the metal grate, with a crack on top. I'm assuming she laid it from the lowest branch and it fell to the bottom. After inspecting the egg, the membrane was still attached so I placed it in the nest but when she entered it she started attacking the egg and broke it completely. I quickly took it out so she wouldn't drink the yolk but obviously she had some on her beak from breaking through.

I bought her some cuttlefish in the hopes she would eat it to improve her calcium levels but she has barely touched it, only a few nibbles. She also has some greens we put in the cage but largely prefers to stick to her seed. 

Yesterday she laid her second egg also I assume from the same spot, but this time it was completely unbroken. I used a pair of gloves this time to move them as I read it may have been the human scent on the egg which caused her to attack it. Unfortunately when she noticed the egg in the nest she attacked it again and I once again removed it before she could eat the yolk - of course some still on her beak.

She still shows signs of wanting to nest, she is almost always in the nest box these days and her mate is always feeding her. Has anyone experienced this before and is there anything I can do to avoid her firstly laying eggs in the wrong spot and also breaking her eggs?

Thank you!


----------



## Cody

Remove the nest box and you will need to take steps to try and prevent her laying eggs. Please have a look at this When We Don't Want Eggs!


----------



## mchllgrc

Cody said:


> Remove the nest box and you will need to take steps to try and prevent her laying eggs. Please have a look at this When We Don't Want Eggs!


Hi Cody, thanks for your reply! I'll have a read through but it doesn't answer why she would be not in a condition to lay eggs. Is it because she is actively breaking the eggs? If so, what can I do to try and prevent this behaviour in future?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Were you specifically trying to breed this budgie?

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.

Before we answer questions with regard to breeding, we need more information: 

How long have you owned budgies?
How old are the budgies you wish to breed?
Do you have any experience with breeding?
Are you certain the birds are not related?
What specific diet do you have them on at this time?
What are you planning to do with any offspring?
Do you have an Avian Vet?
Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?


A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old
Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies 
Tips For Discouraging Breeding
Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads *


----------



## mchllgrc

FaeryBee said:


> *Were you specifically trying to breed this budgie?
> 
> Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.
> 
> Before we answer questions with regard to breeding, we need more information:
> 
> How long have you owned budgies?
> How old are the budgies you wish to breed?
> Do you have any experience with breeding?
> Are you certain the birds are not related?
> What specific diet do you have them on at this time?
> What are you planning to do with any offspring?
> Do you have an Avian Vet?
> Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?
> 
> 
> A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old
> Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies
> Tips For Discouraging Breeding
> Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads *


Hi FaeryBee, thank you for replying.

I've owned my female budgie for just over a year. Since Aug-Sep 2020 and so she is around 1 year and 3 months now. My male budgie I have owned since the beginning of the year around Jan and he is around 11-12 months. I am 100% certain the two budgies are not related as I bought them from different areas/breeders (one regional and one metropolitan). 

It is my first time breeding budgies but I have been reading about the process and learning prior to them mating and currently. 
The budgies eat a mixture of seed, green vegetables, weeds (e.g. dandelions) and grass seed free from any pesticides, and cuttlefish. Unfortunately they're not fans of fruit though I do still try to encourage it. 

Offspring I am planning to give to friends who have budgies also, or will be first-time owners who I can trust. There is an Avian vet close to me who I can reach out to if need be. I am currently learning how to hand-feed a chick and will be able and willing to given unforseen circumstances happen. 

Regarding my current circumstance, I have had a local breeder advise me it could be due to my budgies inexperience that she is laying her eggs on the perch as opposed to her nesting box. Should I just continue to move the eggs from this clutch to the nest with gloves and remove the egg if she continues to attack it?

Thankyou


----------



## FaeryBee

*She isn't really ready to be bred since she is laying from the perch instead of in the nest box, yet has been going into the nest box.
My opinion is that you should remove the eggs and the nest box at this time. Give her time to rest (at least 6 months) during which time you can learn more about conditioning diets, using calcium supplements in addition to the cuttle-bone, etc.
Then, in about 6 months time when she comes back into condition you can try again.

You don't need gloves when moving eggs. You do need to wash your hands and ensure they are warm before touching a budgie's eggs. 
However, any egg that has been laid from the perch and fallen to the floor of the cage is going to be "addled" from such drop and is therefore not going to be a viable egg for hatching.*


----------



## FaeryBee

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## mchllgrc

FaeryBee said:


> *She isn't really ready to be bred since she is laying from the perch instead of in the nest box, yet has been going into the nest box.
> My opinion is that you should remove the eggs and the nest box at this time. Give her time to rest (at least 6 months) during which time you can learn more about conditioning diets, using calcium supplements in addition to the cuttle-bone, etc.
> Then, in about 6 months time when she comes back into condition you can try again.
> 
> You don't need gloves when moving eggs. You do need to wash your hands and ensure they are warm before touching a budgie's eggs.
> However, any egg that has been laid from the perch and fallen to the floor of the cage is going to be "addled" from such drop and is therefore not going to be a viable egg for hatching.*


Ok great thankyou, this is the answer I've been after. I'll remove the box and discourage breeding behaviour/environment. In a few months time when she enters breeding condition again and for example she lays eggs from the perch again, should I just repeat the process of discouraging laying/breeding?
When should I make the call that she just isn't suitable for breeding?


----------



## FaeryBee

*If she does the same thing again in a few months then I would not try again after that.
Laying eggs is very hard on the female (whether or not she follows through in raising a clutch) so trying a third time is not best for her health and well-being.*


----------



## mchllgrc

FaeryBee said:


> *If she does the same thing again in a few months then I would not try again after that.
> Laying eggs is very hard on the female (whether or not she follows through in raising a clutch) so trying a third time is not best for her health and well-being.*


Ok noted. Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## FaeryBee

*You're welcome.
Hopefully we'll see you around the forum as you learn more about how to care for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being!
(Take a look at Post #7 above)*


----------



## wmcburke

To underscore what @FaeryBee said regarding calcium supplementation, cuttlebone is actually a very poor source of calcium for budgies. It's best to think of it as a beak grooming tool/shred toy. Given that she's on a seed-based diet without pellets to round out the nutritional deficiencies of seeds, and unless she's feeding on other calcium-rich foods, she may need calcium supplementation as has been suggested. And if spinach is one of her veggies, know that despite it being calcium-rich, it also contains oxalic acid which binds with calcium and inhibits its ability to be absorbed.

And don't worry about them not liking fruit. Few budgies do and it's just as well. Fruit is high in sugar which can cause health issues.


----------



## mchllgrc

wmcburke said:


> To underscore what @FaeryBee said regarding calcium supplementation, cuttlebone is actually a very poor source of calcium for budgies. It's best to think of it as a beak grooming tool/shred toy. Given that she's on a seed-based diet without pellets to round out the nutritional deficiencies of seeds, and unless she's feeding on other calcium-rich foods, she may need calcium supplementation as has been suggested. And if spinach is one of her veggies, know that despite it being calcium-rich, it also contains oxalic acid which binds with calcium and inhibits its ability to be absorbed.


Oh I didn't realise that the spinach isn't absorbed. I'll have a look into other calcium supplementation then because they love spinach, so we regularly give that. Thank you for the advice!


----------

